# NJ locations



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm from MD and I scheduled my surf fishing trip a little too early and I already called out of work so I can't reschedule and might have to travel north for the stripers. I heard they're already in Jersey. Could you guys tell me of some popular surf fishing spots preferably with piers and tackle shops in mid/southern NJ. Thanks in advance, I really need this info fast because I have to decide on where to go by friday.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

My suggestion would be to head to the Seaside Hts/Island Beach State Park area. There are many good locations between you and there ---- but if you call Grumpy's or Betty and Nick's and tell them that you are traveling from Md they will help you with correct info, bait, etc.

I'm not saying there are other tackle shops who won't give you good info --- I'm telling you I know these guys and they are the real deal. You should speak with John at Betty and Nicks or Tom (Grumoy) Paul or Mike at Grumpys.

Oh --- by the way --- they are crushing fish up that way right now. Check their websites --- they both have weight in info posted. 

And when I need advice for Md I'm sure you'll help me -- right?


Cheers and good luck --- oh --- I'm at Hatteras chasing drum right now but if I were home I would be excatly where I'm sending you for striper.

Biggestsquid

"You fish and then you die --- or you don't fish and die anyway --- your choice!"


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

2nd that, Grumpys is the place for up to date info,Check the catch list on left

http://www.grumpystackle.com/


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, if you ever need advice for MD me and the other guys at the MD forum will definately help you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well if ya ever get to my back yard I'd be glad to toss some lead with ya.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

That'd be awesome RuddeDogg, but I think I'll just wait for them to hit MD this year. I'm too unfamiliar with the "backyard" to make a decision before saturday, I have no license for NJ, and my longest rod is 9 feet so I don't think I should make a trip to a new place until I get some serious surf tackle. I think I'll try to make a trip this spring though. Thanks again RuddeDogg, hopefully we can toss some lead in the future and you can help me out with fishing that area.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My pleasure. We have places that a 9ft would do just fine.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

9ft rod is plenty and there is NO licence here in NJ. I'll give you the Same offer as the DOGG , Come up and give it a shot


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

No license? I wonder where the state gets the money for natural resource management. Probably taxes but I'm surprised thats enough.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> No license? I wonder where the state gets the money for natural resource management. Probably taxes but I'm surprised thats enough.


Yep. No license for now but it's coming. Problem is knowing this State the money won't go in for natural resource management. It will go into a slush to fix the roads or some other dang thing. Sadly, this State is ALL about the money. Always has and always will be unless changes are made.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

At least its going to go towards something good, hopefully they at least put some effort towards managing natural resources.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well if ya ever get to my back yard I'd be glad to toss some lead with ya.


RD,

I was fly fishing IBSP a couple of weeks ago for the ASWF Fall Classic. Good people and willing to help a "newbie" out! Long drive from MD (3+ hours) but well worth the time. That is one sweet beach! 

I just might be coming up soon to check out the new 9 wt saltwater fly rod....

Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> RD,
> 
> I was fly fishing IBSP a couple of weeks ago for the ASWF Fall Classic. Good people and willing to help a "newbie" out! Long drive from MD (3+ hours) but well worth the time. That is one sweet beach!
> 
> ...


Well by all means give me a shout.


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Surf Fishing in NJ*

I 2nd what others are saying about Betty & Nick's. They have a great web site and reliable reports for 15+miles of prime surf fishing. They have been there for 30 years or more and have the support of a great bunch of serious fishing guys. 

They also support their reports with actual DATED photos. Their tackle and bait are the best and sometimes only place that's open late and early in the season. Island Beach State Park has miles of open beach and plenty of parking and free access once the beach bunnies stay home. 

I moved from NJ to Richmond VA 15 years ago and when it comes to fishing spots and success rates I wish I was back there. 

Keep a tight line

LKE


----------

